# Sudden Change in Kitten Behaviour



## ravenmiss (Sep 4, 2012)

Hi everyone. Newbie here with a kitten question. 

We got our kitten 2 weeks ago, she settled in absolutely fine, slept, ate and played fine, very affectionate, fine with me, my partner and my son. She's currently 13 weeks old.

24 hours ago she was curled up on my chest as I watched TV (a very common thing). She appeared to be awake but just looking round, next thing I know she flung herself off me scratching at me as she did but not in the way of an attack or anything and raced around the living room like crazy. 

She does like to try and catch moths/spiders etc but this wasn't her usual behaviour for when she sees one. She then shot into the kitchen. I followed her slowly to see what the matter was and she came back into the living room making some low meowing noises. 

I picked her up to check she was ok and again she was fine for about 10-20 seconds until she attacked my face/arm and flung herself off me, she's obviously only small and I feel she may have also clipped herself on the coffee table on the way down. 

Ever since then she will not come into the frontroom, let alone try and curl up on anyone on the sofa as she normally does. She lets me near her in the kitchen (not that I'm constantly fussing her as I want to give her space) and I gave her a good look/feel over to make sure she wasn't hurt anywhere after her incidents.

She is eating, walking and toileting fine. I did take her about 10 days ago to be vaccinated but she had a cold presenting with mild conjunctivitis in 1 eye and ear mites (we got her from a farm where a litter was being virtually given away). I've been treating the eye and ears with drops which fortunately she is still letting me do. She doesn't appear to be scratching at her ears any more but I wonder if the feel/noise of them has bothered her. 

We're back at the vets this friday but I'm not sure if I should try to bring it forwards or not to get her checked over?

We're nearly 24 hours past this incident and she's still not for coming into the frontroom much although she did a little today when I played with her (she has plenty of toys and a scratching post etc) but once she gets in so far she will stop. 

Sorry this is so long but if anyone has any advice on what to do I would appreciate it. I have thus far been pretty much leaving her alone, speaking softly to her and so on and advised my son leave her be for now as well. Could it be something she gets over? Or should I be doing anything to help her?

Thanks in advance


----------



## wildaboutcats (Jul 2, 2012)

Hi. I think it is difficult to answer that one without actually seeing her. Perhaps it is the ear mites - that's enough to make anyone dart around a room. I can remember my cat, although an adult tried to bit my finger and hissed, not in a playful manner, but like i was a stranger and she suddenly did not recognise me. I immediately knew what the cause of it was, as i had cut my finger and used some savlon. She took a very bad disliking to the unusual smell of it. Anyway after some reassurance she was fine and realised it was me! Anyway, so one possibility is, perhaps, a new aftershave?? Just a thought! Other than that, it could be some thing she is frighten of. My cats hate the hoover! Kittens can get very frightened by some objects they have never seen before, or changes.
Anyway, like you say, you could go to the vets a little sooner.
Hope that helps a little.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

That is quite a good idea actually about the kitten reacting to a nasty smell.
Cats detest any kind of chemical or hospital-like smell. Could there have been something like household cleaner on your hands, or a strong smelling new hair product perhaps? Remember their sense of smell is much more sensitive than ours. 

Or perhaps you had been cleaning the carpet in the living room where she first got spooked? 

I am assuming you don't have any other cats, (or other pets) in the house that she could've got scared by? 

Or did you have another cat before this one? If so how long ago? Scents can last for months and a new cat could get a sudden whiff of a previous cat's scent and react to it. 

I have heard of cats reacting like this before and have wondered if perhaps they *imagined* they saw another cat in the house. Just as we might imagine we saw someone when it was just a trick of the light. 

I am not clear whether you actually got the kitten vaccinated or whether it was postponed by the vet because of her having conjunctivitis. If she was vaccinated then it could be a reaction to the vaccine.


----------



## ravenmiss (Sep 4, 2012)

Thanks for the replies!

She wasn't vaccinated due to the cold she had the vet didn't think it fair. 

She was lay on me when she freaked out first time, nothing unusual was happening, no cleaning, movements or sudden sounds from anyone or the TV. 

The only pets I've had in this house are 2 dogs I fostered and they left nearly a year ago and a goldfish. No other cats.

No use of different smells that I know of but as we've only had her 2 weeks I may have used something I've not used before and she's taken a dislike to it. 

To update though I made sure not to bother her too much and she's gone from sulking in the kitchen to coming into the living room, playing with toys unprompted albeit for short periods of time and asking for fusses/loves. 

She won't come on the sofa for cuddles anymore but I feel that's just a matter of time. Sudden and even some slower movements and noises spook her momentarily so I just think it's a case of her getting used to us and the room all over again. 

She has taken to sleeping in the living room again but usually on the floor instead of on the sofa, she has a bed and I put cushions down but i'm not sure she's using them. But it's still progress. 

Hopefully the improvement will continue. We'll see what she's like when she's had her vacs tomorrow! Hopefully she'll forgive me haha!

Thanks ever so much again for the replies as it was so worrying to see such a sudden change in behaviour!


----------



## dharma66 (Oct 25, 2009)

We may never kow wha spooked her.

The important thing is she seems to be coming round. Sounds like yo are doing the right thing in giving her space and not trying to rush her.

Try rewarding her with her favourite treats each time she makes a little more progress. For example, the first few times she jumps on the couch, and the first few times she moves onto your lap or chest. Have the treats in a pocket so you can give them to her immediately.


----------



## ravenmiss (Sep 4, 2012)

dharma66 said:


> We may never kow wha spooked her.
> 
> The important thing is she seems to be coming round. Sounds like yo are doing the right thing in giving her space and not trying to rush her.
> 
> Try rewarding her with her favourite treats each time she makes a little more progress. For example, the first few times she jumps on the couch, and the first few times she moves onto your lap or chest. Have the treats in a pocket so you can give them to her immediately.


Thanks, that's a great idea. I was sort of doing it when she came into the frontroom.

Vet checked her over and said all is fine, mites gone, eye cleared up, slight heart murmer but that will be checked out later. Took her vacs very well, sleeping it off now.

Lots more progress every day though so it seems she'll be back to normal in time 

Thanks ever so much for the advice people! Great forum!!


----------

